# poll: Sandra Bullock or Julia Roberts?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sandra Bullock. She has such a gorgeous face.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont really care about either of them sorry :sus


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I think Sandra is prettier and a better actress


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Julia Roberts!!!

* i am a little bias because i am more into Julia Roberts movies.
runaway bride, best friends wedding, and pretty woman are my fav.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Sandra Bullock definitely. Julia Roberts always comes across as really fake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sandra got her big break because of Julia Roberts.......Speed, anyone?

Sandra is a lady. Julia can take lessons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sandra got her big break because of Julia Roberts.......Speed, anyone?
> 
> Sandra is a lady. Julia can take lessons.


um. excuse you. 
(note this is not a personal attack lol- i am not the type of person to talk back to mods)


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Julia Roberts, just because when I think of her, I'm reminded of the scene in Pretty Woman where she was wearing that hot outfit with the tight dress and thigh high boots!:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelygirl88 said:


> um. excuse you.
> (note this is not a personal attack lol- i am not the type of person to talk back to mods)


It was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe i'm going to have to go w/Sandra Bullock. Just because I liked While You Were Sleeping so much.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Jodie Foster . I just like her acting better than both. Nothing to do with looks. Although, I liked Julia Roberts in that movie with Mel Gibson and I liked Sandra Bullock in Speed. The football movie is supposed to be good too but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Julia --- any day every day


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I think Julia Roberts is stunning http://cdn.picapp.com/ftp/Images/4/5/5/6/LAByrinth_Theater_Companys_65f6.jpg

but Sandra Bullock is more relatable, I like her character in the Net
http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/actores/sandra_bullock/fotos/4789/sandra_bullock.jpg


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

Sandy!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sandra is the clear winner in that contest.

I've never managed to understand the appeal of Julia Roberts. She's never been anything truly exceptional in terms of looks. She's certainly attractive, but then there are lots of attractive women, including plenty who top her.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

stylicho said:


> Jodie Foster . I just like her acting better than both.


This.

I voted for Bullock anyway, I don't think Julia Roberts is that pretty at all.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both awful actresses. Both sorta "false" looking.

We should race them and see which of them can change a spare tyre the fastest! That'd settle it.
My money is on Sandra!!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was younger I thought they were the same person. :lol I couldn't tell them apart.

Now I'm a big fan of Sandra Bullock. Julia seems kind of arrogant to me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

smalltowngirl said:


> When I was younger I thought they were the same person. :lol I couldn't tell them apart.


I thought I was the only one!-except I always knew they were different people but I just couldn't tell which was which-which is weird cuz it's not like they look that much alike


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I like Julia- of course, talent, 'classic' movies, infectious attitude... but I feel like Sandra really wins in the looks department. I just like her in general. She seems like a real down-to-earth type of person.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Julia FTW! She has the most beautiful hair, especially in Steel Magnolias and Flatliners. And I love her smile and laugh.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

seastar said:


> Julia FTW! She has the most beautiful hair, especially in Steel Magnolias and Flatliners. And I love her smile and laugh.


I totally agree


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

seastar said:


> Julia FTW! She has the most beautiful hair, especially in Steel Magnolias and Flatliners. And I love her smile and laugh.


I voted for Sandra Bullock, but I agree: Julia DOES have the most beautiful hair.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

You must be kidding? Julia Roberts when she was in her prime. 

Julia Roberts is sexy

Sandra Bullock is pretty


----------

